# Clay soap is awsome!



## tamarajane (Jan 6, 2010)

I just tried my clay soap scented w/sage & citrus, and it's awesome!   
My skin feels great!  The soap isn't much to look at, but I love it in the shower.  Learning nizzy's whipped soap recipe.  Wish me luck! :shock:


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds lovely.

Enlighten me - what does the clay do for the soap.  Living on 10 acres of heavy clay, I'm a bit dubious!     (scraping it off of boots, can't keep shoes on horses . . . )


----------



## renaissancemom (Jan 7, 2010)

i was always under the impression that clay was drying since it pulls out impurities, that's one of the reasons why clay masks are great for oily complexions...

how much clay did you use per pound of oil. i would be interested in using clay for its color.


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi!  Iused 1 tsp ppo kaolin clay.  It made the soap very slippery.  Kaolin is one of the less drawing clays, more for regular skin.  I read somewhere on the forum it also helps with acne (I don't have) but I wanted to try out the sliperyness. I posted recently about australian red reef clay.  It is a very intense red color.  I really want to get some and try it for a swirl.  Some one answered me and told me to be careful not to use too much.  It would bleed in the shower but didn't stain.  But I really love the way the kaolin feels, and it hasn't dried my skin at all, and I get scaly during winter months!  :shock:


----------



## whisks (Jan 7, 2010)

does the clay affect the bubbles? do the bubbles seems different at all? do they stay as shiny or are they duller?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 7, 2010)

renaissancemom said:
			
		

> i was always under the impression that clay was drying since it pulls out impurities, that's one of the reasons why clay masks are great for oily complexions...
> 
> how much clay did you use per pound of oil. i would be interested in using clay for its color.



I've used pink clay for color; it makes a soft, natural looking pink. At low percentages I haven't experienced any drying effect; but if you're worried about that you could up your superfat a little.

@tamarajae, that Australian red reef clay sounds really interesting!


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 7, 2010)

Have a looky!
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/a ... p-628.html


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 7, 2010)

Clay in soap is lovely.
I got some lovely white clay from ewepootoo, it's lovely pure white super fine clay.


----------



## esehr (Jan 8, 2010)

*clay soap*

We have used French green clay for oily, acned skin, and also rose, kaolin white and red clay for color. They have worked well, especially the rose, we don't use a lot.


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 8, 2010)

*Clay soap is awesome!*

I posted about the Australian Red Reef Clay under another topic.  It is not one of the drying ones but it does bleed.  The rose clay (I get mine from OT) and plain kaolin clay are also not drying.  Don't use too much though. I have used the green clay for color and the soap seems quite cleansing but not too drying.  I don't use that one for my face.  In small amounts all the clays give  nice soft color to the soap. I love using them and the colors don't morph during the cure.  I have read that clays help to anchor scents.  I don't know if this is true or not, but I have never had a scent fade away in a clay-colored soap so maybe there is something to that.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe strongly that clay in soap helps to hang onto the scent. Definitely.


----------



## renaissancemom (Jan 20, 2010)

you all say a small amount is good; are we talking a teaspoon - small or x amount ppo - small?


----------



## sbp (Jan 20, 2010)

*rhassoul clay soap*

I make a rhassoul clay soap and use 1 tsp ppo.  
ChrissyB---I think you are right--I like to use tea tree oil in my rhassoul soap, and I use only 1.5 tbsp in a 3lb batch and the scent is THERE!
I do not color this bar.....





In the jar, this clay is a dark tan with a green hue to it. So you can see it does not add much color  (this batch ashed also)


----------



## Jaaret (Jan 20, 2010)

*Clay*



			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I believe strongly that clay in soap helps to hang onto the scent. Definitely.



Thanks, ChrissyB. I use clay in about 80% of the batches I make and that may account for the enduring scent of my soaps.

I love clay in soap. Kaolin is my favorite. It makes a nice, off-white bar that is smooth and there is no residual scratchiness. I recently made a batch of Frankincense and Myrrh soap with Dead Sea clay. Unlike Kaolin, you can feel the Dead Sea clay in the bar. It's not so scratchy that I don't use it on my face, but I prefer to use it as an exfolient soap bar and don't use it every day.

I also like to use French green clay in my bars. (It turns brown in the curing process.)

Overall, I think clay is a wonderful additive to soap. That's why I use it so consistently!


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 24, 2012)

This is all good to know! I just got some clays and charcoal in the mail yesterday. I made a batch with the charcoal last night. I hope to use the green clay tonight. I love using natural scents, but I do find they tend to fade away faster than FO. So, hopefully, the clays will anchor the scent better.


----------



## museumchick (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yay!  Glad you like it.  i just did a shaving bar this weekend with bentonite clay.  I agree, not much to look at, but the little chunk I tested when I took it out of the mold already felt luscious and it hasn't even really cured yet.  Can't wait until its done!

And to answer a PP, I put it in a shaving soap to coat the skin to protect it from the razor... at least thats my hope!


----------

